# My wife doesn't know :-P



## baboon76 (Apr 27, 2006)

i got this installed today at Neuspeed


----------



## hayyan (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: My wife doesn't know  (baboon76)*

what is it that's installed in the last 2 pictures (red)?
and i was told that installing performance filters would actually void the warranty. No?
any change in performance?


----------



## iwantanaudi (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: My wife doesn't know  (hayyan)*

Sway bar(?)


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

Yep- the red item is a larger sway bar. As for the intake- from what I have heard you will get nothing but a change in sound. No performance gains(not that anything less than 20hp would make a difference anyway.)


----------



## OzRS4 (Jan 30, 2007)

How does the sway bar change the handling? I've got the new 4.2 TDI which comes with adaptive air suspension and wondering if sway bar would improve the handling further. Thanks.


----------



## raleys1 (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (OzRS4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OzRS4* »_How does the sway bar change the handling? I've got the new 4.2 TDI which comes with adaptive air suspension and wondering if sway bar would improve the handling further. Thanks.

You lucky lucky man.
Linder


----------



## I6turbo (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: (chickdr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chickdr* »_Yep- the red item is a larger sway bar. As for the intake- from what I have heard you will get nothing but a change in sound. No performance gains(not that anything less than 20hp would make a difference anyway.)
You better stop or you're going to give Q7 owners a reputation for having some common sense and intelligence. LOL Most people swallow the BS marketing about aftermarket filters, on well-designed stock intake systems and immediately swear that they must have picked up 20% HP with the filter.


----------



## joseaudi (Aug 3, 2004)

*HOw much was the intake?*

?


----------



## trev0006vw (Jun 30, 2008)

and I bet will never find out


----------



## Voltes Five (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: (chickdr)*

Where did you get your intake?


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (Voltes Five)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Voltes Five* »_Where did you get your intake?

Neuspeed


----------

